# Zero tolerance



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Went yesterday to the knife shop. Had a good talk to the owner who knows really a lot about knives. Rather unique in Thailand. So he advised me and compared several EDC. Spyderco and some other stuff. Finally it became a zero tolerance 350 folder. Hope to use it soon. Feels very solid though.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

That looks like a solid knife. Good choice!

BTW, love the avatar pic.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Kauboy,

Thanks for the avatar pic remark. It is from one of my favorite books.

Will try my knife out the coming week. Couldn't use it over the weekend because I was flying and only had hand luggage.


----------

